# What items to make and sell



## Kingchristo (Apr 20, 2012)

Ive been looking through the site etsy.com and seen a few things that I make for myself and thought about making some and giving them a go selling on there. does anyone do this on here or recommend any good selling items.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Very hard to tell what to make to sell. If folks have been asking to make stuff for them at home maybe expand on what they ask for. I have been making all wood folding pocket knives for 14 or 15 years. They sell well for me. All are signed and numbered and I have several collectors who buy them. Have made 1043 to date and wow they are going to be valuable when I,m gone. LOL


----------



## Kingchristo (Apr 20, 2012)

hahahha I have made a few knife handles and enjoyed making them. I really enjoy box making and would like to get into that


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

It seems logical to ask "what should I make" but the better question to ask is "what market should I serve."

In other words, think "people" not "products"

If you know a little about some markets and the people IN those markets, you can get a good idea of what they need or want and would be willing to spend their money on.

A good example is the person with the other reply - he serves knife collectors…

It's easy/simple/quick to do. Look at your own interests and knowledge. Then expand that to the interests of the people around you - your family, friends and co-workers. Do some research into how your skills and knowledge might intersect with their needs and interests.

By all means, go to your favourite sites for research on the internet but try to figure out how you can add a marketing twist or flair that will set your output apart. Don't produce a commodity. You can't compete with Walmart or IKEA! It's a quick race to the bottom. So produce something they can't offer by adding your own spin on it.

Howard


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Howard is a genius! Some real good advice there…


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you DS. Not quite a genius, but you can say that all day long! Howard


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

To expand on Howards ideas. People(market), projects(products) and price are what drive and retail market. Advertizing is just an accelerant.
Take your People or market; I sell at the fair grounds from time to time during Christmas season. The people I sell to will only spend about $25max and the average is $20. So what can I make for 20bucks that will turn a profit ,pay for stall overhead and generate interest when someone sees someone walking around the grounds with it (so it has to be big but not to big). I came up with a design for a foot stool that included 1/2 blind dovetail joints and a simple cutout design. I use the best deal on hardwood I can get and get a few bft of good stuff walnut or cherry as "Commers" that sell for more so they stay in the stall longer. To make money I need to keep the cost of manufacture down to $4.60 a unit. I need to sell 32 of them to break even. I usually make enough so that when I add what I did not sell last year I have 60 of them. It's a lot of work for about 400dollars a year.
I name my stall "Stool Samples".
Some say I should stamp and sign them and get more money. I don't think the people that go to the Christmas market will pay that much for any item.
I'm not making any this year sold all that I had thru my wife's well armed women's network.


----------



## Kingchristo (Apr 20, 2012)

Some really good advice on here and I have been giving things more thought as to what I want to start to sell but I think I am coming close to making a decision. Thanks Guys again


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## harudy (Nov 9, 2017)

Humidor boxes are a great bang for your buck. I know some people that have paid hundreds.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

My suggestion is that all the things that you see on Etsy, someone is already making.

Things to look at is how many of those items did they sell in the last year. Only costs 0.25 to post something, so if they don't make a sell with it, it isn't that much money out of pocket.

Another thing to look at is how many are making that particular product. Is the market saturated with people making them so that the only difference is the price?

The next question is how to make it your own. What can you do to make it such that it stands out or is different or better than what everyone else is doing?

Been doing craft shows full time for 15 years and am still learning.
Jim
These are a few of the questions I run through my head when designing new products. Other questions are:
How does it fit into my production flow? How much will it cost to ship it? What size box? What materials are needed to pack it? How does it fit into my design flow? How much does it cost to make? How much time does it take? Will I need any additional parts/supplies / tools to make this product? How can I personalize it?
(I try to personalize all of my products)


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I taught myself how to do double bevel inlay with my scroll saw. I started about nine years ago and have made and sold well over 2000 boxes with images or lettering inlaid into the hinged lids of small cedar boxes. My boxes cost me less than $4 in materials to make and about two hours each. I sell at farmers markets and street fairs and festivals here in west Texas. About twenty per year. I have also sold other items but these boxes are my best sellers so I focus on them. I push the idea that these boxes make good gifts.
I have only seen one other person offering a product like this and that was just this year. Here is a photo of one of my displays.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

My best seller by far has been post office door banks. Trick is finding the doors cheaply.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> Very hard to tell what to make to sell. If folks have been asking to make stuff for them at home maybe expand on what they ask for. I have been making all wood folding pocket knives for 14 or 15 years. They sell well for me. All are signed and numbered and I have several collectors who buy them. Have made 1043 to date and wow they are going to be valuable when I,m gone. LOL
> 
> - poospleasures





> hahahha I have made a few knife handles and enjoyed making them. I really enjoy box making and would like to get into that
> 
> - Kingchristo


Bad move poospleasures. Now you got yourself a competitor


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've heard this advice on here somewhere and to a slight degree (temporarily) fell into the trap but when someone says "you should sell those" referencing something you made as a project or gift but it's a different story when you ask them to put their money where their mouth is. Bottom line, make what you like but not so much you'll be sitting on unsold inventory and figure out how to make it well and inexpensively so you can net a decent profit.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

> I ve heard this advice on here somewhere and to a slight degree (temporarily) fell into the trap but when someone says "you should sell those" referencing something you made as a project or gift but it s a different story when you ask them to put their money where their mouth is…..........
> - bigblockyeti


So very true.


----------



## woodworkingprincipal (Jul 1, 2012)

You might try Facebook sale sites in your area, especially if you have a fairly good size city nearly. We are outside of Memphis, so there is almost 1,000,000 people in West TN. Etsy costs and the FB sites are free. I get 10-15 orders a month for large or small items. Keeping this retired guy crazy busy!!


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

I read somewhere that on average when it comes down to time and materials woodworkers make about 15 dollars per hour to sell their wares. Take that for what it's worth. Figure out how much time you'll have into whatever you make. If your just looking to get paid for having fun 15 dollars an hour is worth it but to get rich you might want to figure out an angle.  I made a (what I consider) cool heirloom quality changing pad holder thing for my son when he was born. Poured my heart and soul into it and loved every minute. Maybe i could sell for 150 or so but I probably had over 50 hours in the thing and 80 bucks of walnut. Sanding, tweaking making it perfect. Not something I want to turn into a production line and I'm sure as hell not quitting my day job. haha. Once you start doing something for money instead of "fun" its a job that you're racing the clock and it won't necessarily end up enjoyable or lucrative. I wish you luck if you can achieve your goal and still get the enjoyment out of it you currently do.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have had an Etsy store for the last two years.
I also looked, and found that only about 20 people were selling golf club hat racks.

So, as Howard suggests, I put my own spin on them, making them look a bit like actual golf holes, and I also use a prevailing wood in terms of what color furniture is dominant these days. In that case, darker…

I done about 140 units over 121 sales in the last two years, about $45-48 each. I usually pay around $1 apiece for the clubs, maybe $2-3 dollars worth of wood, and one can of Rustoleom gloss lacquer will spray a half-dozen racks, so pretty cheap overall.

The problem is that Etsy has been fooling around with their search engines, their payment systems, and other things on the site in the last year, and a LOT of dealers have hit the skids because of it.
For instance, I was on track all year to have a banner year, about 40% more sales than last year. Then in September my sales just quit - nada - zippo. I finally sold about 6 since mid October till mid November, but it put me way behind. Thousands of people are hoping Etsy staff quits messing around with the site for the holidays, so people can actually make some money…


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with what the others are saying. Especially where find a way to make it your own. What I'm starting to make it took me a little while to figure out how I could make it my own design to where it would stand out to everyone else's. Signs are one thing that is over made a lot so I had to figure out how to make mine different in my area I live in. So whatever you decide to make do some research and see how other people in your area or online and change one or two things about it and try it.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I am dead according to the state of Illinois and my stuff has not risen in price one cent!



> Very hard to tell what to make to sell. If folks have been asking to make stuff for them at home maybe expand on what they ask for. I have been making all wood folding pocket knives for 14 or 15 years. They sell well for me. All are signed and numbered and I have several collectors who buy them. Have made 1043 to date and wow they are going to be valuable when I,m gone. LOL
> 
> - poospleasures


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Some advice I have picked up during the years…

1) Small cheap stuff sells better than large pieces…

2) If you are negotiating a price for a big custom piece and the guy says "DON'T WORRY, PRICE IS NO OBJECT…"

RUN AWAY> He said that cause he has no intentions on ever paying you….


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Etsy and Facebook has some serious issues….. Here is one major one…..

Etsy says they are there for ARTISTS to seek their wears and no mass manufactured items will be tolerated. They also encourage their members the RAT OUT other member that are doing just that. I hear they have a huge issue with jewelry mass produced in India and sold as hand made by artists here. IF someone complains on just that, ESTY will liquidated that account with no notice rebuttal or appeals.

Problem there is the exact same people selling the massed produced stuff snuff out the competition form the artists that make stuff by hand by posted that exact complaint and ESTY will sheet can that/any account anyone makes about them and the CROOKS have figured that out.

ALSO if you are making stuff similar to another artist they or you can SHEET CAN their/your account in the same fashion… ESTY doesn't give a damn. They get any complaint on you you are gone.

Pretty much the same thing on Facebook!

Esty and Facebook don't give a damn about fairness or thruth, they just want QUIET!



> I have had an Etsy store for the last two years.
> I also looked, and found that only about 20 people were selling golf club hat racks.
> 
> So, as Howard suggests, I put my own spin on them, making them look a bit like actual golf holes, and I also use a prevailing wood in terms of what color furniture is dominant these days. In that case, darker…
> ...


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have not heard of any person on Etsy having their store closed for selling things made in Asia or anywhere else, as long as it was assembled by the artist. As a fact, most of the jewelry people simply assemble the parts in a unique way and post their items. No one is making wire, or clips, or even tumbling stones. They even have production partner allowance now. And I follow the Etsy forums, so I read what these people do.
Where did you get this information?

As far as what to sell, a lot of my research involved me going to various galleries, museum stores, fairs, etc., and talking to the people on what sells the best.
Turns out in the woodworking world, things like cutting boards with unique woods, jewelry boxes, unique items like strange signs, guitar clocks, etc.

One place where I display had me make a cutting board shaped like the state I live in, Tennessee. We sold so many that I simply got tired of making them. Over 60 in the first year. 
But you have to refresh your ideas and not think you will ride an item forever. I sold dozens of wine bottle holders, (it is shown in my projects on this site, look them up), but now they are dead and I don't make them anymore. Wait a few years, they will come back.

Overall, just when you think there are no new wheels, you find someone who makes a new product that you wished you had thought of. My golf club hat racks did well for two years. If they don't do well this Christmas season, I will probably heavily discount them, rid myself of them and go onto the next item.

And yes, cheap always sells better, but quality NEVER goes out of style.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

> Very hard to tell what to make to sell. If folks have been asking to make stuff for them at home maybe expand on what they ask for. I have been making all wood folding pocket knives for 14 or 15 years. They sell well for me. All are signed and numbered and I have several collectors who buy them. Have made 1043 to date and wow they are going to be valuable when I,m gone. LOL
> 
> - poospleasures


poospleasures, I looked up your knives in your projects, very cool indeed!
I have been tossing around the idea of making a "reverse knife", one with a blade made of something like cocobolo or kingwood, (very hard), with a metal handle, possibly brass or polished aluminum.
Kind of a "reversed knife".
Have not done it yet, have not had the time. Maybe after the Holidays.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Try to be creative, make it with your own spin unlike what others do, make it unique. These are things that people are looking for.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I think its less about what you make, and more about how to make your product/service stand out. There are no secrets anymore. And make no mistake, the service part is as important as the product.

For instance, the one product that basically started my company was letters. Letters are a dime a dozen. all the chain stores have them. But mine are made out of 3" thick solid wood. I also offer delivery once a month to 4 regions that total about 10 million people.

Most companies that sell letters, require you to buy 5/10 at a time and only offer the top 10-15. I offer all letters and they can get it in a reasonable amount of time, even if they only want 1.

The other thing is that ALL gift/retail stores want something that seems "exclusive", "special", etc. You wont find my products in a chain, and they love that.


----------

